# Russian tort laying eggs.



## Torts"R"Us (Mar 23, 2014)

Russian tortoise laying some eggs, off to a great start this spring .


----------



## diamondbp (Mar 23, 2014)

Awesome! And a pretty female at that


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Mar 23, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Mar 23, 2014)

Very nice Adam! Have you had success hatching these guys yet?


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2014)

Right on!

This is great news. Congrats.


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks everyone , I have had great success hatching out Russians . Last year I hatched about 40 hatchlings , this year I predict to hatch 50-60 .
My colony is now larger.


----------



## Tom (Mar 24, 2014)

Well I know who to PM in a few years for incubation advice when mine get big enough...


----------



## Torts"R"Us (Mar 24, 2014)

Anytime Tom , here is a picture of half of the hatchlings that were produced last year .


----------



## LRTortoises (Aug 12, 2014)

Whats your secret? Love to know what your feeding them and such.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Aug 13, 2014)

Torts"R"Us said:


> Thanks everyone , I have had great success hatching out Russians . Last year I hatched about 40 hatchlings , this year I predict to hatch 50-60 .
> My colony is now larger.


Wow, that's.. a lot.. They are very cute


----------



## TortoiseRN (Aug 16, 2014)

How many breeding males and females do you have to produce that many babies??


----------

